# Wonderful Napoli !



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just a small selection of pictures from this wonderful city (17-20 februari). 


1) San Martino









2) Spaccanapoli + San Martino









3) tram









4) Stazione Marittima and Vesuvius









5) Vesuvius









6) road tunnel under royal palace









7) ave Maria









8) Chiaia/Vomero from Castel dell'Ovo









9) Italian Style









10) Galleria Umberto









11) Gesù Nuovo, one of the most beautiful churches in the world !!









12) 3x 100% NAPLES! Spanish Quarters, I loved it.









13)









14)









15) CBD from Vomero hill.









16) piazza Vanvitelli









17) panorama with Castel dell'Ovo from Vomero.









18) Cumana (or circumflegrea...) Metropolitan Railway.









19) Chiaia... a quite chic but rather pleasant shopping district !









20) 









21) viem from the hotel terrace in the morning









22) Cathedral









23) preparing the underground/subwau extension









24) Vesuvius from Piazza Plebiscito









25) indeed !









26) near Castel dell'Ovo









27) contrast









fell in love with Naples!!
Ciao.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Napoli


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahh Naples, brings back memories. Fantastic photos! kay:


----------



## tomeeek07 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful city! I'm going there in the spring.
Do you have any photos of Napoli Centrale railway station?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos of Napoli, especially the street/market pics, wonderful indeed...:cheers:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I thought Naples would be quite ugly but I am very surprised by the photos, it looks just as romantic as Rome and just as chic as Milan, best of both worlds. What really did it for me however were there sea views with the snow capped volcano in the background! AMAZING, very unique scenery for a European city.
Would love to visit Naples one day


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice city with great background.some of the old buildings have similarity 
with those in Milan like the galleria.


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Italy...strange country!!Btw lovely pics,hope to see u back here in Italy!!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Napoli is indeed wonderful  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice photos! It's wonderful to see some 'daily-life' pics from Napoli.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Superb tour! Naples is a feast for the senses!!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> Superb tour! Naples is a feast for the senses!!


I think that together with Palermo its the most exciting city in Italy, maybe even Europe. The best thing about it is that it still is a real city and not a disneyland, like so many places in Europe...hopefully gentrification will never reach it...


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> I think that together with Palermo its the most exciting city in Italy, maybe even Europe. The best thing about it is that it still is a real city and not a disneyland, like so many places in Europe...hopefully gentrification will never reach it...


I'm with you! For a photographer these types of real cities are a joy as well!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You must check out my thread too!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I shall do el Greco!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

See Napoli and die they say. Truly a wonderful city with a rich heritage...dating back to the Greek world when it was _Neapolis_ - 'the new city'. Great pics. :cheers:


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW! Great photos! 

I hope you had a nice time in my city


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> I think that together with Palermo its the most exciting city in Italy, maybe even Europe. The best thing about it is that it still is a real city and not a disneyland, like so many places in Europe...hopefully gentrification will never reach it...


Madrid, Seville,Valencia, Paris,Lyon, London,Edinburgh, Brussells, Berlin, Warsaw, Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Geneva, Milan, Florence, Venice, etc. = Disneyland - I can't think of anything that makes these cities remotely like Disneyland apart from the mass tourism. Maybe that's what you're referring to.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*Fantastic Napoli.*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

cameronpaul said:


> Madrid, Seville,Valencia, Paris,Lyon, London,Edinburgh, Brussells, Berlin, Warsaw, Prague, Budapest, Vienna, Geneva, Milan, Florence, Venice, etc. = Disneyland - I can't think of anything that makes these cities remotely like Disneyland apart from the mass tourism. Maybe that's what you're referring to.


Naples still belongs to its inhabitants, it has not turned into a tacky tourist trap or the playground for the rich and tasteless. The old-city is inhabited almost exclusively by working-class people, youll hardly find a chain there, churches and markets are working places for the community and so on. Very few cities are like that.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Naples - such an exciting, thrilling city. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Naples still belongs to its inhabitants, it has not turned into a tacky tourist trap or the playground for the rich and tasteless. The old-city is inhabited almost exclusively by working-class people, youll hardly find a chain there, churches and markets are working places for the community and so on. Very few cities are like that.


That's very true and makes the most of Naples appeal.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Farmacia degli Incurabili


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the lovely updates from Napoli...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice new photos from Napoli


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Why do all those people have heavy winters coats? I thought that it was typically 15 degrees in Naples during the winter.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> Why do all those people have heavy winters coats? I thought that it was typically 15 degrees in Naples during the winter.


Winter in Naples is colder. Sometimes we arrive at 1 degree or less in January and February.


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

wow wow~~~~amazing city!


----------



## Blingchampion (Nov 27, 2011)

Greetings from northern EU, Naples always looks so massive!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

yuri said:


> Winter in Naples is colder. Sometimes we arrive at 1 degree or less in January and February.


It seems that Rome and Barcelona are usually around 12 degrees in the winter, so I assumed that Naples was even warmer.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> It seems that Rome and Barcelona are usually around 12 degrees in the winter, so I assumed that Naples was even warmer.


In last years winter temperature started to decrease; in the past it was inusual to go under 4°/6°, but now is normal. For example, in this winter, in Rome fell snow, about 5 cm. It was a very rare event for the Italian capital.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Fontanelle graveyard, one of the most ancient ones. This is one of the biggest ossuaries that I know. It was constituted during the 17th century pestilence in a greek cave of tuff.














































Some pics from Ercolano


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning images. Thank you.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Really nice!!=)


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Some pics of mine...


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

great shots.....:cheers:


----------



## rolandkeys (Dec 27, 2011)

The MonteSanto pic is of a train station?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images; full of atmosphere.


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW Yuri, great pics! :cheers:



rolandkeys said:


> The MonteSanto pic is of a train station?


Yes.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures from wonderful Naples.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice pics thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Landscapes...



yuri said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8250611728/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/





MiZaR *. said:


> Napoli da Corso Europa di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

A great blend of prosperity and informality.. that's the reason why I plan to visit Napoli next year :cheers:


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> A great blend of prosperity and informality.. that's the reason why I plan to visit Napoli next year :cheers:


It's a great choice. 

The best period is between May and June.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

yuri said:


> It's a great choice.
> 
> The best period is between May and June.


Ill be there in end of April 2013.. I think still not bad ?


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Ill be there in end of April 2013.. I think still not bad ?


I guess it's ok: it is the period of the year in which the weather starts to improve.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Napoli


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

The most beautiful in Europe di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


Bricks and Corten di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


The end of the race di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from Napoli...:cheers:


----------



## SJU/GYE (Sep 14, 2011)

"La Bella Napoli". Very beautiful pictures of this vibrant and fantastic city. I have been here many times and cannot wait to return. Grazie!!!


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Some other pics



yuri said:


> Ieri, approfittando della bella giornata, ho scattato qualche foto a Portici: qui sono al Granatello.





yuri said:


> Questa invece è la nuova piazza delle danzatrici a Ercolano.





yuri said:


> DSCF4562 di Giorgio_84, su Flickr
> 
> 
> DSCF4519 di Giorgio_84, su Flickr
> ...





yuri said:


>





yuri said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just fantastic. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

IMO the most interesting city in Italy.


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder how is to live with such a great everyday danger that Vesuvius represent fot the city's citizens!


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Probably not as great a danger as you might think. It's constantly monitored for any new volcanic activity so it's not as if it could just go off at any minute. It's been a little over five years since I studied it at A level and visited so the details are a bit hazy, but I think they reckon on getting about two weeks warning before an eruption. Naples itself would escape most conceivable events, but of course the towns nearer by and the houses that extend up its lower slopes wouldn't.

That said, there is some risk. I remember there are zones for evacuation radiating out from the volcano, depending on distance and danger posed by the severity of an eruption, and there is have been some concern about the evacuation plans for more outlying areas taking proper account of the risk posed to them. There is apparently evidence of an eruption in the bronze age covering areas up to 20km away, so any repeat of such an event would destroy Naples.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

It was the "Pomici of Avellino" (translated: Avellino pumices) eruption, Mattn. It was the most powerful eruption in Vesuvius history.

We get used to live toghether with Vesuvius. The problem is that often we forget that mount Vesuvius is a volcano, not a mountain. We lost the culture of the coexistence with the volcanic risk.


----------

